# Tohatsu outbord problem



## Capt_Bob (Sep 1, 2010)

A friend just purchased a 16' skiff w/ a 98' 40hp Tohatsu. It'll start right up but then just race like it's WOT. It will start without giving it gas or choke, but then it's off to the races. Any ideas will be appreciated.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

does it run wot then stall out :-/,each time ???? 
-'tide


----------



## aflatsnut (Feb 12, 2010)

Is it tiller or remote?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

High rpms at start can be caused by:
Idle screw set too high
or a malfunctioning choke solenoid


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

I assume it is not a tiller engine. Take the throttle linkage loose under the cowl and see where the idle is without it being hooked to the controls. 

Better yet I would take it to a Tohatsu tech if I wasn't familiar with outboards.

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> I assume it is not a tiller engine. Take the throttle linkage loose under the cowl and see where the idle is without it being hooked to the controls.
> 
> Better yet I would take it to a Tohatsu tech if I wasn't familiar with outboards.
> 
> ...


x2 -if its been sitting around for a long time -prolly has gummy carbawader


----------

